# Opinion on Shaker door thickness



## porker (14 Sep 2017)

Hi,
I am currently building a largish built-in for my daughters bedroom incorporating a wardrobe, shelving, a small drawer unit and bookshelves as she has a lot of books. The doors for the wardrobes and top boxes (I have 9' ceilings) are shaker in design and I like what I have seen on Peter Millard's videos. I want to order the sheet materials from Laver's as they are reasonably local and seem well priced. The carcasses are mostly 18mm MRMDF and the shelves lipped plywood. For the doors I want to use 22mm MRMDF for the rails and stiles and 6mm for the panels. Unfortunately Lavers only seem to do 25mm which I think may look too heavy. I have built these type of doors before using 18mm rails and stiles and 6mm panel but for smaller doors in a kitchen unit but I think these will be too flimsy for 2m high x 600mm doors.

Do you think 25mm is too thick?

The picture below gives some idea of what I am trying to do. The odd sizes are because it is built to fit across a chimney breast.


----------



## RobinBHM (14 Sep 2017)

We make shaker doors and finish the timber at 25mm, it looks fine to me.


----------



## porker (14 Sep 2017)

Thanks. I'll go with that then. I guess it also depends how far back the panel is set

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

